# **REQ** - My Top 5



## liveson777

could some one hook me up with a sig with myu top 6 in it
Top 5 
Fedor
Cro Cop 
Dan Henderson
GSP
Lyoto Machida

still taking sigs so plz hook it up

I will buy a membership for the Sig i use and if i use Trey's then he can choose who gets the membership i think thats fair and will deff get some takers


its gotta look good though


----------



## liveson777

*agfds*

thread bumped


----------



## T.B.

Live Son...dude, 4 posts in a f'n row?

That ain't gonna fly bud. You've been warned.

You've gotta be patient. I was actually gonna take this up, but after that display...HAHA...it's *highly* unlikely now.


----------



## liveson777

TREY B. said:


> Live Son...dude, 4 posts in a f'n row?
> 
> That ain't gonna fly bud. You've been warned.
> 
> You've gotta be patient. I was actually gonna take this up, but after that display...HAHA...it's *highly* unlikely now.



awww c mon man dont be like that ive paid my members dues who care i posted 4 in a row... im still contributing to the forum .... and its in the frekn Graphic section i need a tight sig i like the one u already made but plz help


----------



## T.B.

There, I merged that mess.

Oh, and about the GFX request...we'll see.


----------



## liveson777

TREY B. said:


> There, I merged that mess.
> 
> Oh, and about the GFX request...we'll see.


OHHH well see isnt a no i like that answer but a sure would be better... thnx for the merger too


----------



## liveson777

*i got a great idea if its ok*

I will buy a membership for the Sig i use and if i use Trey's then he can choose who gets the membership i think thats fair and will deff get some takers


----------



## Asian Sensation

i wouldnt mind a free membership hahah


----------



## liveson777

im not just givin it out hook up a sig with my top five and i might give it too u if its the best offer


----------



## pauly_j

I'm in the process of making you one. Its amazing, although it might have to be made smaller to be a sig.










There we go. Copyright paulyj arts 2007.:thumbsup:

Iz got mad ms paint skillz, brotha.


----------



## VinceD

LOL! Damn bro, that is the best sig Ive ever seen. Good job. Repped! I like the Whoosh part the best. And Mirko looks so scared in that picture. Also, the POW is pretty damn good!


----------



## brownpimp88

Alright dude, I'll do it just because I want a paid membership. But I am using Photoshop 6.0 so it might be weak.


----------



## pauly_j

Like to see you beat mine.


----------



## liveson777

pauly_j said:


> Like to see you beat mine.


hahaha cant use it but u get repped fo sho thats very funny


----------



## BJJ Boy

Whats funnier then the sig he made is the triple post.


----------



## liveson777

good catch u get repped for being on your toes


----------



## Blexxemen

Liveson777 your prayers had been answered, please check this out... 










Your very own requested sig complete with your name on it, hope you like it..

Cheers Blexxemen


----------



## CroCopPride

not bad


----------



## VinceD

Blexxemen said:


> Liveson777 your prayers had been answered, please check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very own requested sig complete with your name on it, hope you like it..
> 
> Cheers Blexxemen


That is a nice sig! :thumbsup:


----------



## liveson777

yes i do like it... i have been told by others that they are makin it right now.. looks nice though thank you for your work.... im still wating though ty so much


----------



## BJJ Boy

Blexxemen said:


> Liveson777 your prayers had been answered, please check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very own requested sig complete with your name on it, hope you like it..
> 
> Cheers Blexxemen



Nice, i think that you should make the liveson more visible and make a nice boarder around the whole banner.


----------



## brownpimp88

I whiped this up pretty quick, I really need that membership, so if you don't like it, I am already working on another one. Hope u like and let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## liveson777

to me Dan Henderson and Fedor are the most important 2 on the sig if that helps yes i do like it but the one i have now is pretty good...... i would love to help you be a member but i need to chose urs



BJJ boy i agree a border would be awesome,, also the name more defined


----------



## brownpimp88

If you want a completely different concept, let me know.


----------



## liveson777

i do like the mma gods thing but the sif i got now is pretty good man... if u can do something better let me know


----------



## Blexxemen

Sig updated as per Liveson's request with name more visible & with simple white border.


----------



## BJJ Boy

Blexxemen said:


> Sig updated as per Liveson's request with name more visible & with simple white border.



I added a boarder to you new version, i hope you dont mind.


----------



## CroCopPride

dude that looks nasty 

go with the 1pxl black


----------



## liveson777

i dotn mind at all bjj boy thank you for helping


----------



## BJJ Boy

liveson777 said:


> i dotn mind at all bjj boy thank you for helping



Yea no problem, just wanna help..


----------



## liveson777

Fedor
Dan Henderson
Mirko Cro Cmo
Lyoto Machida
GSP.... PLZ SOMEONE HOOK THIS UP

i have the funds in my account and i could make u a lifetiem memebr this instant... plz help i really like the one im using but with machida in there woooooooooooooooo theres no stoppn them lol.... plz help and i will help u with wut u need... i am skilled in other areas just no photoshop or how ever you create you magic

infact you could just add machida to the sig i already have

PM with any questions


----------



## Chunkyluv360

If i got some time ill make you one this week. 

Gonna be hard to beat the one in your sig but im up for the challenge. :thumbsup:


----------



## liveson777

well thank you kinda sir


----------



## Chunkyluv360




----------



## liveson777

dont evenworry bout the order just Fedor and dan the main attration in it thanks for your hrlp


i do like it but it looks kind a trashy in a nice way im not tryn to discourage you from tryinh but that looked ok but i think u cuold make it batter




Chunkyluv360 said:


>



looks ok but Deff nee Fedor to be the main attraction...and there were frekn lil spots on it........and i did want alex on it


no bashing just constructive critism


----------



## brownpimp88

Wow thats really good Chunky.

Liveson, if you PM me explaining a little more of how you would like it, I think I can make it better. Right now you've just sent me the names of fighters. Give me the colors etc. that you want.


----------



## T.B.

Yeah Chunky...that's not bad at all man.

Nice work.


----------



## BJJ Boy

Chunkyluv360 said:


>



Wow thats so good. I totaly forgot you were good at making sigs.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem

Chunkyluv360 said:


>


good job man that looks solid


----------



## brownpimp88




----------



## brownpimp88

Dude, seriously, just buy blexxeman the friggin premium. You've been using that sig for so long now.


----------



## T.B.

brownpimp88 said:


> Dude, seriously, just buy blexxeman the friggin premium. You've been using that sig for so long now.


Agreed.

Get it done liveson777.


----------



## asskicker

brownpimp88 said:


> Dude, seriously, just buy blexxeman the friggin premium. You've been using that sig for so long now.


Whats wrong with his sig?


----------



## T.B.

Nothing is wrong with his signature akick. 

Did you not read a direct statement, from earlier in this thread - made by the thread starter? Mr. liveson777...



liveson777 said:


> *I will buy a membership for the Sig i use*


He's been rockin' that same signature for at least a month, if not a couple...and hasn't bought said member a paid forum membership yet. His own spoken word, so he needs to follow through now.

Edit: My post got edited. :laugh:


----------

